# Well, finally pulled the trigger on my first Lange!



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

I've always loved Lange watches and I'd been eyeing this beauty since I saw it at a watch event nearly 2 years ago. Finally was able to get a great deal on it so I pulled the trigger! Just came in the mail today!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats! Looks pretty nice!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Beautiful piece, thanks for sharing. Although, if you REALLY want to share your experience, I can pm you my mailing address.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations, stunning choice!!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I hate to tell you but there are a lot of spots on the dial. Send it to me and I'll clean it for you. 
Ok that's just amazing enjoy.


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow... The dial...

⭐


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I can’t imagine the anxiety of an ALS traveling through the mail.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Congrats!! I first saw this in person at Watches & Wonders in Miami several years ago. It was in a display case near the door in the small boutique, and the event was crowded. I enjoyed standing nearby and watching the reactions of people who walked in the door to this piece. It really caught people's eyes!


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Congrats! Such a beautiful dial.


----------



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

Beautiful watch. It caused me to go to their web site and look it up for details. One question, what is the black trapezoid on the bezel at the 2 marker?


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Congrats, OP, on the beautiful piece! Maybe you can share a short video so we can see the sparkle effect in motion!



nm7273 said:


> One question, what is the black trapezoid on the bezel at the 2 marker?


This is just an artificial lighting/shadow effect on the official stock images.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats, wear in great health


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Beautiful piece. The wait was worth it . The dial colour and stars reminds me of the AP code 11.59 perpetual calendar. 
What was the original MSRP on your?s


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

That's the stuff dreams are made of, congrats! Even the leather strap is stunning.


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)

Congratulations on a stunning watch, a term that's often overused but well deserved in this case.... that aventurine dial is as perfect as it gets imho.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats!!! Amazing watch, love that dial 😀


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, what a stunning dial! Wear it in good health!


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sublime!


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

A marvelous piece, especially in the light. Enjoy!


----------



## mangoonastick (Sep 28, 2019)

You want to change lives? Gorgeous watch!


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

I always find it weird that people congratulate you for a new watch purchase but damn I am hella jealous. What an awesome piece. Usually I'd say I like Lange movement finishing better than the dial but this one is stunning on both sides! Great choice


----------



## watchontherocks (Dec 16, 2020)

absolutely beautiful! I'm hoping to be able to make this same post one day!


----------



## ppluissz (Oct 6, 2020)

Cool dial. Dreaming of the datograph. I just can't justify spending what I could spend in 4 watches. Still a dream. 

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

yuji said:


> I've always loved Lange watches and I'd been eyeing this beauty since I saw it at a watch event nearly 2 years ago. Finally was able to get a great deal on it so I pulled the trigger! Just came in the mail today!
> 
> View attachment 15604677
> 
> ...


Oh my, one of the best aventurine dials in the game! Congrats!


----------



## cantdrive55 (Dec 9, 2019)

Elegant. Very Elegant.


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

Wooooooooooow. That looks so much better than the press photos. Congrats!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow!

Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## consulting_actuary (Sep 26, 2020)

Gheez now there's a looker! Congrats on your purchase


----------



## Sleepysmith7 (Aug 14, 2020)

Very nice!!! A beauty!


----------



## Cfletch77 (Aug 7, 2020)

Beautiful strap!


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

This is a very unique watch from a very unique brand. You hit a home run. Best of luck.

Cincy


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

that's a beautiful Saxonia! Lucky you! congrats!


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

How does it wear?


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for all of your kind comments! I've been off of the internet for a little bit. It wears perfectly on my 6.75" wrist, and I love the 39mm size, which is absolutely perfect and absolutely shows off the gorgeous dial. Cheers!


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

How nice to see such a lovely interesting piece, instead of following the Geneva (yawn) herd.


----------



## Yugi (Jan 18, 2021)

Great looking watch.


----------



## Viper41086 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wow. Stunning dial. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

